# We have to rehome Cowboy :-(



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

We have a cat that my daughter found in a parking lot, emaciated and near death last October. She had done very well and is so sweet and affectionate. She seems especially attached to me and is always on the sofa back behind me or on the armrest next to me.

The problem is none other than Duffy....

When he was a small puppy, there wasn't a problem. Cowboy's litter box is in the basement and she was not intimidated by him. However, he learned to go down the basement stairs. So we had to put a gate up at the bottom of the stairs so he doesn't go down there and get into all kinds of trouble.

Here's the problem: Cowboy wouldn't go over the gate. She stopped using her litter box and was eliminating (both 1 and 2) anywhere in the house. I kept carrying her down, putting her in the laundry room where the box is and letting her find her way back up. So she would do that just fine - jump over the gate from the basement back up the stairs.

Just wouldn't go down the other way.

So then I began putting her food bowl on the other side of the gate so she would HAVE to jump over. And I was sooo pleased when she did learn to jump over and go down.

BUT the bad habit remains. Tonight, she pooped right in front of me in the front hallway. Sheesh. 

If there are any ideas out there, let me know. I did have her vet checked and she is healthy, no physical problems. 

Kris


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Is the litter box cleaned on a regular basis? Cats are very, very picky and will refuse to use a dirty box. Is there any way you can get a covered litter box and keep it on the main floor of the house, like in a bathroom? We have 4 cats with a covered litterbox that gets scooped out twice a day and we have never had problems and the dogs can't get into it because of the cover.

There may just be something about the basement that makes her nervous or uncomfortable. I would hate to see you give up on her. She obviously had a rough start in life and it sounds like she really loves you. I could never imagine giving up one of our cats.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd move the litterbox back to the main floor (perhaps in a bathroom) . As for the baby gate, leave a small enough opening for the cat to go UNDER but not so much that Duffy can't (I realize he's just a pup). The hooded litterbox is a great idea, just keep in mind it could still be accessible to a dog it just would hide the "treasures" inside...the key would be to supervise the pup. I think it would be difficult to successfully rehome a cat that is not using its litterbox...hopefully switching up the location/access management will resolve the situation. Good Luck! I'm dealing with my cat who goes #1 in the box and steps outside of it to finish up #2...she's 14, so I'm cutting her some slack.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I bought a dog proof litterbox. I did not think it would be, but MacKenzie has not gotten in the box since.

It looks like a rubber maid tote, with a lid. The lid had a hole for the cat to go into. Looks almost like a manhole. I bet you could make something similar by buying a rubbermaid tote.

I bought it at Petco (it was expensive, but worth it). I think you need to keep a litter box on the main floor too.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

jwemt81 said:


> Is the litter box cleaned on a regular basis? Cats are very, very picky and will refuse to use a dirty box. Is there any way you can get a covered litter box and keep it on the main floor of the house, like in a bathroom? We have 4 cats with a covered litterbox that gets scooped out twice a day and we have never had problems and the dogs can't get into it because of the cover.
> 
> There may just be something about the basement that makes her nervous or uncomfortable. I would hate to see you give up on her. She obviously had a rough start in life and it sounds like she really loves you. I could never imagine giving up one of our cats.


Yea, I scoop it out daily. I have two cats and two litter boxes. 

OUr main floor bathroom is very small and no room at all for a litter box. 

The thing is that she was FINE using the basement litter box. The trouble began when we had to put the gate up. Then she stopped going down there. I taught her to get over the gate, but she had already gotten into the bad habit of not using the box. I see her jumping over the gate daily now to get to her food. 

Kris


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Litterbox on the main floor is out of the question, unfortunately. We have an old (60 year old) house with very small rooms. 

The bathroom has a tub, toilet and sink - not even room for a hamper! Then a bedroom, dining room, living room and kitchen. No out of the way place whatsoever for a litter box. 

She was using it fine, until the gate messed her up. I'm sure that if she was in a house with no dogs she would do just fine. She was perfect until Duffy came along :-(

Kris


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

When we brought Chester home 2 years ago our cats were not happy. They had grown up with dogs but have never had a puppy to deal with. Our cat boxes are in the basement as well but to solve the gate problem we cut a cat size hole in the plastic gate just large enough for the cats to fit but not puppy so no need to jump over and they could get away quicker. Also it has been a long time since we have had this problem but if you have a cat that is going places they shouldn't try locking them in the room with litterbox (and food & water) for a few days to retrain them to use box...also have at least 2 boxes per cat,(we have 4 litter boxes with 2 cats all lined up in same place in laundry room) keep very clean and maybe different litters brands as well. Hope one of these things helps, can't hurt to try.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

What about raising the gate up with some room at the bottom for her to slide under..perhaps when she "has to go" it's a little uncomfortable to have to jump to clear the gate. Or can you supervise the pup more & take down the gate?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Is it possible to set up a long table in the basement that Duffy can't get up on and remove the gate? Litter at one end and food way at the other end. You don't even need a table. You can put a large plank of wood over full storage boxes or totes stacked up - fuctional and a space saver. I had to do something similar with my cats littler boxes but was able to keep their food on top of the dryer.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

C's Mom said:


> Is it possible to set up a long table in the basement that Duffy can't get up on and remove the gate? Litter at one end and food way at the other end. You don't even need a table. You can put a large plank of wood over full storage boxes or totes stacked up - fuctional and a space saver. I had to do something similar with my cats littler boxes but was able to keep their food on top of the dryer.


I think that sounds like an excellent idea. I also agree that it's probably pretty uncomfortable to have to jump when she has to go. I sure wouldn't want to have to jump over something every single time I have to go! One of our cats (our only female cat) refuses to jump over baby gates. She'll jump up on the kitchen counters, furniture, any everything else, but she will NOT jump over a gate. I think that putting the box in a place where the dog can't get to it and removing the gate will help solve this problem.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

C's Mom said:


> Is it possible to set up a long table in the basement that Duffy can't get up on and remove the gate? Litter at one end and food way at the other end. You don't even need a table. You can put a large plank of wood over full storage boxes or totes stacked up - fuctional and a space saver. I had to do something similar with my cats littler boxes but was able to keep their food on top of the dryer.


GREAT idea!! I think there are a few alternatives you could definitely try before rehoming your kitty.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Could you raise the gate up so Cowboy can go under it instead of jumping. They do make a Natures Miracle for cats that might to get rid of the smell. It works pretty good. I saw on Animal Planet a show called pet psychic encounters and a woman had that same problem. Now dont laugh but she said to take a little bit of your urine and put it in the litter box and the cat will start using it again. 
It does sound like a psycological problem, of him needing to show he is not afraid. On the animal planet website there is a cat section that might help
http://animal.discovery.com/cat-guide/cat-care/index-tab-03.html


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

janine said:


> When we brought Chester home 2 years ago our cats were not happy. They had grown up with dogs but have never had a puppy to deal with. Our cat boxes are in the basement as well but to solve the gate problem we cut a cat size hole in the plastic gate just large enough for the cats to fit but not puppy so no need to jump over and they could get away quicker. Also it has been a long time since we have had this problem but if you have a cat that is going places they shouldn't try locking them in the room with litterbox (and food & water) for a few days to retrain them to use box...also have at least 2 boxes per cat,(we have 4 litter boxes with 2 cats all lined up in same place in laundry room) keep very clean and maybe different litters brands as well. Hope one of these things helps, can't hurt to try.


Yes, I thought of locking her in the laundry room with the litterbox, food and water....but then I'd have to lock my siamese in there as well. I'd feel bad about that - he sleeps with me. And them being in close quarters like that - I know they'd fight. They tolerate each other from a distance, but if either of them is too close to the other, the fur flies.

Again, the gate problem is now solved. She does go over the gate both ways without a problem. Its just that she developed the bad habit while trying to learn the gate and now she won't quit it. She goes over that gate like a champ now, getting to her food. 

Kris


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> Is it possible to set up a long table in the basement that Duffy can't get up on and remove the gate? Litter at one end and food way at the other end. You don't even need a table. You can put a large plank of wood over full storage boxes or totes stacked up - fuctional and a space saver. I had to do something similar with my cats littler boxes but was able to keep their food on top of the dryer.


That is a great idea, but we really need to keep Duffy out of the basement. I have teens who are horrible about keeping junk food around (yes, I'm working on training them). It is pretty much a given that there will be a bag of chips or some other junk left out where D can get at it. Our basement is quite big, just way too much for him to get in trouble down there. I don't want him to have access.

I thought our solution was going to be to cut a kitty hole in the basement door so the cats could get down there and we could remove the gate. But again....the problem is no longer that she CAN'T get down there. Because she now eats down there. ALL her food is in the basement on the other side of the gate. I have seen her flip over that gate in the blink of an eye, no problem.

The problem is now, that she just won't go down there to poop and pee! She would just rather do it anywhere else in the house.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

zeke11 said:


> Again, the gate problem is now solved. She does go over the gate both ways without a problem. Its just that she developed the bad habit while trying to learn the gate and now she won't quit it. She goes over that gate like a champ now, getting to her food.
> 
> Kris


I think Johanna stated that it could be uncomfortable jumping over the gate when she has to go to the bathroom. I'm sure it is. 

Why not at least try moving the gate up a little so she can squeeze under??


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

zeke11 said:


> The problem is now, that she just won't go down there to poop and pee! She would just rather do it anywhere else in the house.


I'm not trying to be snarky, so please don't take it that way, but would you want to be required to jump over a hurdle every single time you have to poop or pee?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Again just a thought .... maybe she can do it but she doesn't like to do it. Cat are weird like that. I would try everything to retrain her if she were mine. 
Also the vet once told me not to put litter and food to close together....


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Once a cat determines that a certain spot has become a 'potty area' it can be very hard to break the habit. They rely on scent even more so than dogs so you might need to buy Nature's Miracle for cats and use a ton of it over the spots she's gone. Even if there is no odor that you can detect...Cowboy can. One of my older cats had this issue a few years ago in a carpeted room and we could not break her of it until we replaced the carpet. 

Another thought...how close are the littler box and the food in the basement? If close, that might be the issue. I'm not sure if this goes for all cats but I know our cats do not like their food near their litter or vice versa. 

Maybe try putting the litter back up on the first floor and see if that helps. Even in a closet. One of our littler boxes is in the bottom of a linen closet and its the most popular litter box in the house.  

They make gates nowadays that are regular height and then have a little door in the bottom you can open up so that a small animal can fit through but a large animal cannot. I don't know exactly what they are called but I do know they sell them at Petsmart.

Good luck. I've had both dogs and cats for years and it can be quite the balancing act.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Our baby gates have a door built in for cats. Have you tried one of those?


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

the S team said:


> Once a cat determines that a certain spot has become a 'potty area' it can be very hard to break the habit. They rely on scent even more so than dogs so you might need to buy Nature's Miracle for cats and use a ton of it over the spots she's gone. Even if there is no odor that you can detect...Cowboy can. One of my older cats had this issue a few years ago in a carpeted room and we could not break her of it until we replaced the carpet.
> 
> Another thought...how close are the littler box and the food in the basement? If close, that might be the issue. I'm not sure if this goes for all cats but I know our cats do not like their food near their litter or vice versa.
> 
> ...


We had a similar problem with one of our cats after his little kitty girlfriend passed away he kept peeing in one corner and we had to clean it really well and block off the area so he couldn't get to it.

Another one of our cats loves to go poop right outside his litterbox...we call them his "offerings". LOL

Since we got Teddy we purchased two gates that have little doors for the cats.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I know, cats can be sooo weird once they develop a bad habit. It no longer becomes that they 'can't' but rather that they just decided not to. And it is psychological - you have to try to convince them that they want to - lol!

So, I installed the gate up a bit higher so there is space underneath for her to squeeze under it. I think my hubby is going to flip about that one, but we'll see how long it can go. Hubby does all the laundry, I can't carry baskets up and down the stairs (heart thing). When the gate is all the way down, he can climb over it, when its raised up, he'll have to take it down every time he wants to go past. Now, I'll have to retrain hubby, too - lol!

But if I can convince him to do it for a week and see that she's using the box again, then I'll spring for the special gate with the kitty opening at the bottom. 

I have my fingers crossed. Cowboy's sitting right here staring at me like: "don't mess with me, lady."

Thanks for all the suggestions!! Something has to work!

Oh, yes, re the food and litter -- the litterboxes are in the laundry room, the food is right at the bottom of the stairs in the rec room. So the food and litter are separated by a whole room with door. 

Kris


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I would get a good cleaner and after you have cleaned leave enough room under the gate for the cat to go under. Although they are good jumpers some cats won't do it. Should help.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

One suggestion I had heard about for cats with this problem was to put paper plates that had the odor of the cat's food in the areas where the cat is pottying. Apparently, they don't like to potty where their food is located. I don't know if it really works since I have never tried it.

I have one of those gates with the small door in it for cats and it works Great, but it sounds like you may have the gate problem solved, although it may be more of a barrier than you realize for a cat who wants to potty.

You probably already did this but I found the enzyme cleaners to help, as well. I would thoroughly spray the area where the cat is urinating. My understanding is that the regular cleaners tend to have a similar odor to ammonia that actually attracts the cat to the areas.

Good Luck...I hope you can find a way to keep your kitty around.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope someone didnt suggest this already, but how about using Cat Attract litter for a little while? If Cowboy has no infections or urinary crystals etc, it seems like an ala kitty anxiety/ a political statement to me. I also agree that confining to a smaller space until the litterbox habit is reinstalled lol, could work.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we cut a small cat sized hole (about 6 inches diameter) in our puppy gate so that my elderly cat can squeeze thru but the dogs can't. Might be worth a try!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Everyone has great ideas how to fix this problem. I sure hope your able to find a solution. We had the same problem with one of our cats. We made it so the cats can get under the gate. I couldn't rehome our 15 year old cat or the others, we love them dearly. Good luck.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Another idea that my vet suggested is to put the litterbox where she is pooping/peeing right now. Right on top of the spot. That can help retrain her to use it.

I have a cat that pees on a towel at the back door almost every night. I don't even bother to keep a rug there anymore, just a towel. I know her issue is behavioral, but she is my issue and I deal with her because she is my girl, peeing inappropriately or not. Besides, she is a total witch on top of peeing inappropriately. Who else would want her? LOL 

*disclaimer, she is my pet and I believe that when I commit to a pet, they are mine for the rest of their lives. So I wouldn't get rid of her even if someone *would *take her for some crazy reason.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

My beautiful Himalyan, Mistee, developed the habit of peeing in our dining room. She was the third cat in our house, and I think she just decided to stake out this territory! She did NOT get along at all with the other two cats. Before they came along she was fine. We did rehome her (very painful for me, but easy to do because she was so beautiful and a purebred with papers). She has never had this issue with her new owner, and looks like the queen of Sheba in all of the pics I have been sent. She just wanted to be an "only cat"!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's the update:

I hiked the gate up a bit so there was room for her to squeeze under it. Then I put her in the basement for the night with the door closed. She had a fit, scratching at the door and meowing on and off through the night. I did see her jump *over* the gate to get her food even though it was raised higher (sigh). 

In the morning she had left two piles of poop on the stairs. 

I haven't noticed inappropriate peeing, I think she's still using the litterbox for that. She just leaves poop all over.

I know for a fact that cats poop inappropriate when they are unhappy about something. I had a cat long ago when I was single that would poop on my bed if I left her alone overnight. 

I think its definitely psychological and not physical. My siamese, William, goes over the gate to use the box and has no problem. I've seen Cowboy do the same. She is using the box to pee, but leaving poo all over.

I've never heard of the 'cat attract' litter. I'll look into that for sure.

What a lot of great suggestions! 

Question: Since she apparently prefers to go over the gate, should I move it back down to make it easier???

Kris


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Just a thought but you might try having 2 litter boxes even if they are side by side. This was once recommended to me by a cat vet. I have 3 cats and 3 boxes. Two are side by side, one is in a different location, one has a cover and the other doesn't because 1 cat "prefers privacy" and the other cats like the open type version.
Trying to come up with some ideas to help you so you don't have to go through the trauma of rehoming. 
I once had a book called "How to get your cat to do what you want" by Warren Eckstein. I tried to look for it in my shelf to see if I could come up with some ideas but it seems to have disappeared. As I remember there were a lot of different solutions for a variety of topics, including how to teach a cat to use a leash. It had a section on pooping and peeing issues if I recall correctly.

Good Luck!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, i'm going to look for that book. 

We do have two litter boxes, one for each kitty. Both boxes are in the same room, laundry room.

Kris


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

First Cowboy needs a vet checkup. The most frequent cause of litterbox issues is a bladder infection. Something about the pain of going is associated with the litterbox.

Cat Attract litter is a good idea. And so is Feliway.

Cowboy needs to be put in a small room, with her litterbox, food and water. A bathroom wil do nicely. The idea is to restrict the cat's area until it is again using the litterbox everytime. Then you add a second room, the attached bedroom. Once the cat has adapted to the extra space, you can add more.

Do you have cat trees or other high areas where Cowboy can go and get away from the dog? You also need to sure that you are giving Cowboy lots of attention.

You need to be aware that litterbox issues are the most reason given for cats to be turned into the shelter. Many shelters will put the cat down rather than adopt a cat that has "issues." The cat site that I frequent has a number of threads devoted to this issue.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a better option for you. A Carlson Gate.

Not only will it keep the doggy out, but it also swings open for humans.

And it also has a small pet door built into it for kitty.

I have 5 of them in my house.

It should solve your problem.

http://www.amazon.com/Carlson-0930P...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1263095763&sr=8-1


On mine since the bottom door was always going to be open, I just removed it alltogether on the one in the bathroom door. Keeps Gilmour away from the "Kitty Jerky", and Ronin can just walk right in to get to his litter box






zeke11 said:


> We have a cat that my daughter found in a parking lot, emaciated and near death last October. She had done very well and is so sweet and affectionate. She seems especially attached to me and is always on the sofa back behind me or on the armrest next to me.
> 
> The problem is none other than Duffy....
> 
> ...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is the exact same gate we have for the cats safe area. And the little gate is kept tied open. Today is when my foster decided to go thru to investigate the cat and got stuck knocking it off the wall but it took alot of effort to get it down. It is a pressurized by the sides to it adapts to the space.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, when Gilmour was a pup, I had to keep the lil' door closed for this reason  Ronin just jumped it. 30" is no challange for a Siamese 

Now that he's grown up, and his head won't fit in the small door, the door is open.



BeauShel said:


> That is the exact same gate we have for the cats safe area. And the little gate is kept tied open. Today is when my foster decided to go thru to investigate the cat and got stuck knocking it off the wall but it took alot of effort to get it down. It is a pressurized by the sides to it adapts to the space.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I have a better option for you. A Carlson Gate.
> 
> Not only will it keep the doggy out, but it also swings open for humans.
> 
> ...


YEAH! This is great. I wouldn't even have known about something like this if it wasn't for you guys! Thanks a bunch. Wal-Mart has it in store. I'm going to go take a look. 

On the happy side.....last night while sitting in the living room with me, Cowboy got up 2 or 3 times and went downstairs (over the gate!). Hooray, maybe she is just a slow learner?

Kris


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

You need to start out like she is a kitten. Confine her with her food, water and litterbox. Life the baby gate about 6 inches off the ground so she doesn't have to jump. Get cat attract litter. Sometimes you have to inconvenience yourself a little to make things work. Teach your dog to not go in the basement. Very sad that the cat has to go and she was there first, when this is a very easily solved problem. Who's going to take a full grown cat with bad litterbox habits, unless you plan on lying to them?


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Taz Monkey said:


> You need to start out like she is a kitten. Confine her with her food, water and litterbox. Life the baby gate about 6 inches off the ground so she doesn't have to jump. Get cat attract litter. Sometimes you have to inconvenience yourself a little to make things work. Teach your dog to not go in the basement. Very sad that the cat has to go and she was there first, when this is a very easily solved problem. Who's going to take a full grown cat with bad litterbox habits, unless you plan on lying to them?


Please don't make me out to be a lying meanie that lacks problem solving skills! I'm really a very nice person.

I'm trying very hard to solve this. 

If this was an easily solved problem I would have it solved already.

I have thanked the nice people on the board who have not judged, but have given me some very great ideas. I'm working on it.

Kris


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Not judging, I just know how hard it is to find homes for nice, young, healthy kittens. Finding a home for an adult cat with litter box issues is unrealistic.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Just get wire clippers and cut a small cat sized hole in a bottom corner of the gate - probably 8"x8" would work perfectly. I did this with Milly and my old cat (my parents wouldn't give him back after they cat sat for me, and he has a better life with them... only got him bc he was going to be PTS) and it worked great. I think it's kind of unfair to expect the cat to have to jump over a gate to go to the bathroom, and you get upset when it doesn't. That's essentially barricading off your cat's toilet and then thinking you'll get rid of him when he goes on the floor.

The hole in the baby gate works perfectly - it'll keep the dog out of the basement and allow the kitty to come and go as he pleases.


----------

